# North Carolina State Coders Convention Oct. 29th thru 31st



## vbrown0214 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mark October 29th thru October 31st on your Calenders. The North Carolina State Coders Convention is BACK. We're pleased to announce that the Durham AAPC Chapter will be sponsoring this years convention at the Doubletree Inn in Downtown Durham North Carolina. We're very excited to be presenting this opportunity to our fellow coders. Great speakers, CEU's and a  Halloween Costume Party are in store for our attendees. More information and registration to follow. Any questions, please contact any of the officers of the Durham NC Chapter. We look forward to seeing you!


----------

